# Green flying insect



## jriepe

Saw one of these on the side of my garage this morning but it flew away before I got a shot.  Then early this afternoon he or one of his relatives showed up and I got it this time.

Jerry


----------



## cgipson1

lovely! Too bad he wouldn't move a bit for you!


----------



## Forkie

That's a Lacewing.  Pretty little things, but with an itchy little bite!


----------



## orionmystery

Lovely capture. Love lacewing.


----------



## jriepe

Thanks all for commenting.  I saw a total of three of these yesterday on the side of my garage and they all seemed to be trying to get under the siding.  As soon as they got out into the full open area they would fly away.

Jerry


----------

